# Cinnamon Apple Curly Fries



## kleenex (Jun 22, 2016)

~Cinnamon Apple Curly Fries! – Oh Bite It

Why not


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 22, 2016)

It's an interesting idea and sounds good, but a cup of sugar and 2 tbsp of cinnamon for three apples seems like a lot.


----------



## Addie (Jun 22, 2016)

Every one of her recipes is fried. No thanks. I like my arteries too much. My frying pan is the loneliest pan in my kitchen. 

But for those more daring eaters out there, go ahead and enjoy yourselves.


----------

